# Sticky  Bits for only £30



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

need to create some space so bag a bargain, all painted items are Gunmetal metallic.
32GTR Radiators £30
32GTR rear bumper £30
32GTR rear bumper support bar £30
32GTR Bootlid £30
32GTR Drivers Door £30
32GTR Passenger Door £30
32GTR rear lights pair £30
32GTR GRILL £30
32GTR Rear Subframe £30
32GTR Drivers door pad £30
32GTR Passenger door pad £30
32GTR 180kph Speedo £30
32GTR Carpet £30
32GTR rear 1/4 trims £30

All prices plus P&P.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello again Dave, I'll take the grill if it's got all of the brackets still on the back!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Hello again Dave, I'll take the grill if it's got all of the brackets still on the back!


Hi Bryan,

sorry you missed it:bawling:


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Dammit, I miss everything I need, hahaha!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I've got some rear bumpers for £30 also and rear bumper support bars
Plus 32GTR Dash pads for £30:smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

plenty of other bits available:smokin::smokin:


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

what are the R32 dash pads mate??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

the top of the dash


----------



## G_bear360 (Jun 27, 2008)

*speedo*

wot km,s on the r32 clock,s m8


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

G_bear360 said:


> wot km,s on the r32 clock,s m8


 122k's


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

are the rear quater trims the lower half or the top half which surround the windows, its the top halves i need...

Lewis.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

lowers


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

still got the radiator mate? and the boot?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

trevbwhite said:


> still got the radiator mate? and the boot?


Hi trev, boots available through my webshop. No rads left


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll have the brake lights mate - I can use them for an LED project


----------



## cooper1 (Mar 29, 2009)

ive left you a pm regarding the discs i baught off you dave cheers chris


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

hey dave u got any rb26 alternators?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

trevbwhite said:


> hey dave u got any rb26 alternators?


this advert is older than grass LOL! I have some in stock though, check my ebay shop?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

ah couldnt find them on there mate


----------

